# Changer fond écran dans Safari



## Christian 1954 (11 Novembre 2015)

je voudrais changer le fond écran comment faire ?? si une personne pouvait m'aider
merci d'avance ceci et ma page d'accueil de Safari


----------



## corinned (11 Novembre 2015)

http://www.macg.co/logiciels/2015/11/astuce-definir-une-image-comme-page-daccueil-dans-safari-91788   voila ça devrais être cela


----------



## Christian 1954 (11 Novembre 2015)

Merci 
mais ça marche pas moi je voudrais simplement changer le fond de cette page des raccourcis


----------



## corinned (11 Novembre 2015)

Dans les préférences de safari , as tu mis " page d'accueil " lorsque tu ouvres une nouvelle fenêtre ou un motel onglet ??


----------



## corinned (11 Novembre 2015)

corinned a dit:


> motel onglet ??


 nouvel onglet


----------



## Christian 1954 (11 Novembre 2015)

ça change rien moi je voudrais simplement modifier la couleur du fond de l'écran que j'ai mis dans mon message


----------



## corinned (11 Novembre 2015)

ha que la couleur , alors la !!!


----------



## corinned (11 Novembre 2015)

Je n'en suis pas sur mais je ne sais pas si c'est faisable .


----------

